# Top Fin Heater



## Red and Bob (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys I was wondering if any of you have had experience with the top fin submersible heater? I bought one yesterday and I cant seem to figure out the temperature gauge thing. I haven't put my fish in the new tank yet because I am afraid the heater will get too hot since I have no clue what I am doing and the instructions are no help. I really need to transfer my better though because he is sick and this is a medicated tank. Please help!!


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

does the heater have an adjustable dial? if not then it is a preset heater, you just drop it in, plug it up and let it go, it turns of automaticaly when the water around it hits 78*. if it has a dial, is it marked with temperatures or is it just a semi circle with +/- symbols? if it has actual numerical tempuratures on it you should just be able to set it at 80* and put it in. if it has the +/- symbols on it you are gonna have to get a thermometer (should probably get one anyway) and play with different settings until you get the water stable at 80*

hope this helps


----------



## Red and Bob (Nov 23, 2010)

It has a dial but I can't tell when it's at 80 on the heater... My thermometer says the tank is at 85 but when I felt the water it felt room temp, maybe a little bit colder. I JUST set this tank up so maybe everything is still adjusting. Do thermometers take time to adjust? I wouldn't think they would but just asking. 

Yeah that heater is confusing. I am hoping I can get it right because my betta really needs to be transfered. I am just waiting to see what happens because I did adjust it, I think it just needs to heat the water all the way now. I just don't know what I adjusted it to! =( some where in the 80's but I don't want it too hot. Im hoping this all works out because I spent a lot of money last night for this fishy. haha


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

If the thermometer says it's 85* that's where it is at. Te human body temp is 98* so anything lower than that will feel cold to your hand. Turn it down a few clicks (usually about I click per degree change) and check again in like 15 min


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, the water always feels cool to me, but it is not. The other day I cleaned my tank, and I thought I had the new water about the right temp by feel, and once the tank was all going again it was 90 degrees!! Good thing my betta wasnt in there...


----------



## Red and Bob (Nov 23, 2010)

I felt the water right now and its getting warmer! Good thing I haven't put my betta in there yet. My thermometer hasn't changed though. Still says 85....maybe im just cold. lol I turned down the heater so hopefully I can get it to where it needs to be! 

My poor betta looks so miserable. He has Ich (or thats what it looks like he has). So I am going to try and cure him. Im thinking the pleco I bought last week brought it to my tank because he was fine before that. Im going to take the pleco back. Has any one taken fish back to the store? How do you do this?


----------



## Red and Bob (Nov 23, 2010)

The temperature wont go down any further. Any more clicks and the thing shuts off. Can I put my betta in the water even if its 85* or is that too hot??


----------



## Apocalypse (Nov 3, 2010)

It's shutting off because it's letting the temps go down. I have a 50w Top Fin in my 10gal and its turned all the way down, but still maintains 80 degrees perfectly. Once the water temps drop down a little bit, it'll fire back up to keep the temps steady.


----------



## Red and Bob (Nov 23, 2010)

oohhh okay =) Thanks!


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

i use an automatic heater...
its easier and i think 85 degrees is too hot for tropical fish.


----------

